# Hiro is flying



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro pictures of today.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/Hiro270308Oele

"Oele" watermill




Hiro sitting by the watermill






Yuhuuu..


Jippieeee...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ans, those are WONDERFUL pictures! I love the action shots, especially the ones were Hiro has a BIG smile on his face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hiro's pictures put a big smile on my face. First one today. Thanks so much. He is one handsome devil.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What wonderful photos. Hiro really is flying. What a happy face he has.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I LOVE Hiro pictures! Thanks Ans, you made my day.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Love, love, love those pictures!!!! He looks so happy flying through the air. What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hiro should open his own "Hava" Airlines. Fantastic shots of such a beauty!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are GREAT shots! He looks so happy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are amazing photos. I love the ones where he is totally flying and how is still so white on a dirt road????

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*ABSOLUTELY LOVE THOSE PIX!!!!!*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*WOW Great photos!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love them! Beautiful pix of such a beautiful dog! Thanks for sharing, Ans.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OUTSTANDING! These are gorgeous photos, you have quite a talent...of course a beautiful subject as well.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the photos.....wouldn't we all like to have great shots like that of our Hav's?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ans, *AWESOME pics!*


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Those are amazing photos. I love the ones where he is totally flying and how is still so white on a dirt road????
> 
> Amanda


Except for those beautiful muddy paws!

What is it about Hav paws that send my heart aflutter??

Thanks for the treat!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ans.. Great photos!!!!!!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great photos!!! Hiro does look like he's saying "look, I'm flying!!"


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

alright, count me in on another that broke out in a big grin. sooo cute.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

You take such beautiful pictures! I am always shocked at your marvelous shots of Hiro! He is very handome!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous Pictures!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Hiro is gorgeous and I want to visit, looks like you live in a wonderful area.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful dog and beautiful background! He is stunning and looks like he is having so much fun. Those are great action pics, mine are always just blurs.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the action shots - they are great!!

Karen


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures, personally I love action pictures, they bring out the best of our dogs.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! What camera are you using?
Your little Hiro is just a doll~!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pictures made my husband with Canon 40D and Canon 17-40L4 and Canon 70-200L4 lens


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Stunning dog and stunning shots..and as a photographer I know just how hard it can be to get great action shots like that that are actually IN FOCUS!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - some of those pictures are so amazingly clear that they look like he was cropped into a background. They are fabulously clear and sharp. Great job!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVE THOSE PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, Hiro is one of my favorite Forum Havs...... among many others of course, but I LOVE his hair, his eyes and general look and energy. These photos are fantastic!!! I totally enjoy seeing these. He looks totally happy.


----------

